# Aldi Vitacat - good or not?



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if Aldi's Vitacat wet food is any good? 

I can't find any nutritional values on the net or Aldi's website


----------



## Katarzyna (Jan 10, 2017)

It is very good. I am attaching pictures of what I buy in Aldi and the meat content is above 40%! I will show you the comparison with Gourmet which only has 4% of meat! 
The seasoning of the food is not as strong though as in some leading brands like Gourmet, but that is healthier for your cat in the long run - it is like feeding your child food with less salt, its good for their blood, bladder and general health. It might take some getting used to though. Apollo's favourite is the one in blue and green box (not such a big fan of the gold one).


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

My cat enjoys it and it's a lot better than whiskars and traditional supermarket rubbish foods.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

I'm confused by all the bumping of multiple very old Aldi food threads...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Katarzyna said:


> It is very good. I am attaching pictures of what I buy in Aldi and the meat content is above 40%! I will show you the comparison with Gourmet which only has 4% of meat!
> The seasoning of the food is not as strong though as in some leading brands like Gourmet, but that is healthier for your cat in the long run - it is like feeding your child food with less salt, its good for their blood, bladder and general health. It might take some getting used to though. Apollo's favourite is the one in blue and green box (not such a big fan of the gold one).


You are replying to a question asked in 2014.


----------

